# Baker21 & dooka vs Jaguar XJ8 X350.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well.........:wave:

Well it's been a while since I have posted in the Showroom and as you may have noticed it's also gone quiet in the Studio area as well from Rob, rest assured we are still detailing hard but during the colder months there have been some new developments at dooka HQ that have taken priority and this will all come apparent in the future months to come........:thumb:

Until then, we still have plenty of nice motor's to show you from Supercars to Showcars and to similar vehicles such as this Jaguar XJ8.........:car:

This detail came about from some discussions with one of the guys that works where I work, his father had owned this XJ8 from new and as it approaches 70k the owner decided it was time to treat the 'Big Cat' to some TLC, cue dooka detailing and it was time for Rob and I to get cracking.......:detailer:

The car was dropped off with us one Friday evening after Rob and I had been putting some hours in on a Showcar for Ultimate Dubs that will be posted on here shortly, the intention was to get the interior done on the Friday night and then spend all day Saturday on the exterior.........:buffer:

So the car was dropped off with us and just about fitted into the unit looking as follows:



















Common problem with the Head Lamps on the XJ8, X-Type and S-Types:














































Boy these boots are big:










And now for the 'slightly' dirty interior:













































































































Onto the Engine Bay:



















And as expected:










So after already completing a long day on another motor we got cracking on the interior of the Jaguar...........

*The Detail Process:*

*Day One:*

The whole agreement with the owner was to complete an Enhancement Detail with some time spent on the interior, I was careful to ensure that we agreed on the level required from the finished product but as always with Rob and I we go a little OTT and get carried away, this was indeed the case with the interior........

Rob and I agreed that we should just go all out so out with the steamer and onto 'boil':










In the meantime Rob cracked out the 'Gliptone Leather Cleaner' and Swissvax Leather Brush:










This was applied all over the Driver's seat and aggitated:










Steam was applied to bring out the dirt to the surface:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










As you can see plenty of dirt came out:










This was wiped clean:










The upright of the seat received the same treatment and again you can see the dirt lifting:










At this point we decided to mark up a 50/50 as it was clear that we were making good progress and wanted to highlight this:










I had been making good progress taking over on the steaming on the Driver's Rear Door Card and Rear Seat:



















Rob had then finished the Driver's Seat and Door Card:




























Then moved onto the Driver's Side of the Centre Console:



















The steering wheel also received the same treatment - Before:



















After:



















Remember that Armrest, here is the 50/50:










I then had to match Rob's effort on the other side:














































After a good vac inside with the carpet's and the mats these where also steam cleaned and replaced after we had finished the Passenger side of the car to leave it looking as follows:














































So after 4 hours, we decided to call it a night and then move onto the exterior in the morning.............:wave:

*Day Two:*

Back at dooka HQ the next day we had a busy day lined up for so many reasons so without wasting time the Jaguar was placed out into the Wash Bay and my first focus were the wheels:










Each wheel received the same treatment, a thorough rinse including the arches, then Megs Wheel Brightener applied to the wheel and Megs APC to the tyre and arch, these where aggitated with Vikan Brushes and a Daytona Wheel Brush for the wheels. Another rinse was followed by an application of Iron-X and this was left to dwell and then aggitated with the Wheel Woolie's:














































After another rinse then I applied some AS Tardis and left this to do it's thing:




























After all the wheels had been done it was time to rinse the paintwork down:










Special attention was paid to some dirty and greasy shuts:










Including a very dirty petrol cap:




























Rob then started to use Megs Degreaser and Megs APC with some Detailer Brushes on all the shuts and trim:



















Including some Cotton Wool Buds for the tighter areas:










I meanwhile decided that we should sort the engine bay out so this was rinsed and then Megs APC applied and aggitated:










Rinsed again:










At this point I thought I would snap our recent detailed Ultimate Dub's Showcar that was awaiting collection:










Back outside and it was time to snow foam the Jaguar:




























Next up it was out with the dooka Woolie Wash Pads and the car was washed using the 2BM, obviously a matching coloured Woolie Wash Pad was used:



















The car was then rinsed and it then became clear what lay ahead for the day:



















Tiime to clay the car using some BH Clay with Water as lube:










Another rinse and then the car was bought inside the unit and dried with a CG Woolie Mammouth Drying Towel:










Rob as always was keen to get cracking on the paintwork to see what he could do, so out with the Flex, a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:










This bought the gloss up nicely but sadly the car had years of deeper RDS marks and it just wasn't good enough for either of us, even if it was an Enhancement..........

We then played with some combinations and didn't find anything we were happy with, at this point we stumbled across some Menz IP we hadn't used for a while and gave this a whirl and this refined down nicely leaving no buffer trails to give us a good one step finish.......:thumb:

I at this point had marked up my test section on the taligate, which in reality was as big as the bonnet and the defects looked as follows under the dooka Defect Spotter:




























First hit:










50/50:










Slightly different angle comparison:



















As you can see some deeper RDS remane, so not entirely happy with this another set was completed:



















Happy with that combination for an Enhancement I completed the rest of the tailgate, the gloss level's where clearly being bought right back:




























The whole car idelly needed a Full Correction as there were some really deep marks but we progressed around the car achieving similar levels, Rob by now was on the other side of the bonnet:










I then started to improve the Passenger Rear Wing which looked as follows:



















Compared to the Rear hallf:



















50/50:



















Then time to complete the front half:




























Done:










Rob had moved onto the Driver's Front Wing and was achieving similar results:




























I then jumped onto the Passenger Front Wing to try to match his skills:










Compared to the Passenger Door:










50/50 with the clarity clearly restored:










And finished with a few RDS remaining:










Time to then move onto the Passenger Front Door - Before:










After:










50/50:










Rob at this point was moving towards the rear of the car:



















After I had machined down the Passenger Side, I completed the roof:










Working on the front end I kept looking at the Head Lamps knowing they needed to be wet sanded and machined but we didn't have the time to complete this so I decided to machine them to improve them as best as I could - Before:




























After:




























Then onto the rear end, I decided to remove the exhaust trims:




























After some work with the Autosol, Wirewool and a Microfibre Cloth a 50/50 of sorts:



















With time pressing on, we completed all the machine work and moved the Jaguar outside into the Wash Bay to rinse all of the eccess dust off:










This was followed by a snowfoaming:



















After this had dwelled for about 5 mintues I then rinsed the car down:










For the keen eyed member's on the forum you will notice that Rob had 'modified' my DW plates:



















Some nice beading on the paintwork:










The Jaguar was then moved inside and dried with a CG Woolie Mammouth Drying Towel and with time moving on, Rob was straight inside to clean the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Window Cleaner Pads:










On the exterior I sealed the wheels with some FK1000P via a UFO Applicator:










The tyres were then dressed with some AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush:










Finally after the car had fully dried we sealed the paintwork with some Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the G220 DA:










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant and the Windows were sealed with some Halfords Rain Repellent.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results:*

*Indoor:*

(Please note the arches were not dressed at this point)











































































































































































































































*Day Three:*

*The Results:*

*Outdoor:*

(Arches now dressed with Megs Hyper Dressing)































































































































This detail was one of those that when we started we just had to take it to the next level, the car has been owned from new and had clearly been looked after, little signs of repair work and bar general wear and tear deserved some more indepth treatment, in the end we put in 15 hours each and I hope that the results show this...........

The owner seemed please and I would like to thank him for allowing us to breath some life back into the big cat and hope it sees another 70k.........:car:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.......


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work as usual fellas.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely work guys and thanks for sharing:thumb: I've done 2 x-types in the last 12 months an I did a bit more than expected too:lol: can I ask, what did you do on the headlights to improve them?


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Cracking effort gents. Giving the big cat its "Roar" back  

I've got to say that a steamer is one of the best tools I have and it's a brilliant all rounder.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Super work guys. 

Can you just run through the steaming process please?

Do you just apply steam and wipe off?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again chaps :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, some nice work on the big cat

:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really nice work guys

I love those Jags :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great work lads, looks amazing.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work there guys, the owner must of been very happy with the results.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic result in the interior and exterior , what grade of SW did you use on tailpipes as great finish? and the Megs wheel brightner i keep killing my triggers with it at 4:1 was going to try it at 10:1, how do you find the Megs HD compares to the like of the Auto Smart gear as i need to get some more for the arches, thanks for sharing


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretty epic work there boys, kudos


----------



## dado7L (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job guys!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

fantastic job as always


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Epic work there for an enhancement Si, really brought the colour back to life!

Superb work on the leather too!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning work, the owner must really be chuffed.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

absolutely stunning


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work chaps :thumb: 
Blackfire sealant works very well with the DA huh


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Lovely work guys and thanks for sharing:thumb: I've done 2 x-types in the last 12 months an I did a bit more than expected too:lol: can I ask, what did you do on the headlights to improve them?


In this instance I hit the Head Lamps using a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad with Megs 205, this did little, then I tried some Menz IP and again this didn't touch it, some 3M FCP did the trick and I glossed them up with a final pass of Megs 205, not brilliant but a marked improvement.........:buffer:



MattOz said:


> Cracking effort gents. Giving the big cat its "Roar" back
> 
> I've got to say that a steamer is one of the best tools I have and it's a brilliant all rounder.


Completely agree with you there mate, it's such a versatile piece of kit, I have used it in the house so many times and it certainly gets well used by Rob's family and friends, such a good investment...........:thumb:



Matt. said:


> Super work guys.
> 
> Can you just run through the steaming process please?
> 
> Do you just apply steam and wipe off?


There are many ways to use it to full effect but we find if you apply a cleaner product, aggitate and then steam and aggitate and then wipe this will supple the leather enough to get most ground in dirt out, it's time consuming but you can't falter the results, if only it had a bigger water capacity...........



AaronGTi said:


> Great work chaps :thumb:
> 
> Blackfire sealant works very well with the DA huh


It's or favourite way to apply it to be honest, quick and easy with the thinnest of application making the product go a long way, we also love applying Zaino Z2 in the same way............:buffer:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

..
One of the jobs I was actually happy with. An enhancement my backside. It turned out to almost be a correction. An enjoyable car to work on though. And as always, a great pleasure to work alongside mr Baker. Always a hoot ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class
the old girl looks very nice again
well done

i did a blue one last year and the bonnet has some fantastic curves in it
should have it back soon for a tickle

nice colour
and the interior came up fantastically well


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one chaps.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work Gents - it looks like new!! I'd love to get my hands on something like that and bring it up like you have!! Awesome.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Flawless work as per usual on a massive motor.
Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job gents:wave:

Highlights for me being the interior & exhaust finishers


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Nice job gents:wave:
> 
> Highlights for me being the interior & exhaust finishers


Agreed buddy, so much easier to do the exhausts off the car...........:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work as always.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work guys, Mine is booked in at Dooka on the 30th for a full correction and I'm so excited!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gavlar1200 said:


> Great work guys, Mine is booked in at Dooka on the 30th for a full correction and I'm so excited!


Looking forward to it


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Great work chaps - and nice write-up!!! :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job boys!


----------



## MarcAuckland (Mar 13, 2012)

*Marc Auckland*

Simon says he thinks the Jag owner was pleased with work. He is wrong, I am the jag owner and I am DELIGHTED!!!!!! Simon and Rob have bought my 'baby' back up to a pristine condition. I would thouroughly recommend their services. Brilliant Job.
Marc:driver:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MarcAuckland said:


> Simon says he thinks the Jag owner was pleased with work. He is wrong, I am the jag owner and I am DELIGHTED!!!!!! Simon and Rob have bought my 'baby' back up to a pristine condition. I would thouroughly recommend their services. Brilliant Job.
> Marc:driver:


Welcome to DW Marc.........:wave:

Thanks for joining this community and I hope it will be of some interest to you, be warned though, it can be an expensive hobby.........

Appreciate the kind words and you taking the time to come on here, passed on a dooka Loyalty Card to Gareth so when you need anything else doing then you know where we are........:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Another awesome write up on an awesome car. Great work lads a joy to read.


----------

